# Cursor team game



## CorwinShiu (Jan 5, 2008)

Try this minigame: http://www.nekogames.jp/mt/2008/01/cursor10.html

This is a cursor team game where you have 10 cursors, and you help yourself reach the 16th floor. I sounds confusing, but you will see how it works.


My best score is 175, anyone have higher?
Edit: 183; 186


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 5, 2008)

glad to see someone is reading digg 

and yes it's a pretty awesome concept. It actually inspired me to think of a very similar game that I may be implementing even tommorow


----------



## Dyste (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't get how to get to the sixteenth floor.. Do you have to destroy all the boxes/pyramids?


----------



## tegalogic (Jan 5, 2008)

*SPOILER*: Hold the panel/button thing on the 6th floor, along with the ones on the 15th floor.

badmephisto: By instinct, I wanted to digg your message up


----------



## Dyste (Jan 5, 2008)

Whew, my highest is 184.

Edit: 188!!


----------



## martian (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, it's a bit confusing at first, but I get used to it after a while.

Just got 154 for the highest............


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 5, 2008)

187! Grr...1 under Dyste! Thought of a few tricks to up the score. I'm sure it can be improved!


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol strange game, I don't really have time for it though


----------



## hait2 (Jan 6, 2008)

got 188 with 7 pointers on 3rd try. i didnt know you could kill pyramids for score at first >_<.
it can probably be improved, 2 of mine were hanging around doing nothign

here is my strat:

first = get to 8 asap, hold button
then clear out 8 7 6 5, hold [email protected]

two = 10box click, clear 15 and hold [email protected]
three = 10box click, clear 11 and hold [email protected]
four = 10box click, clear 12/13, and hold [email protected]
five = clear out 123
six = clear out 9 and 10
seven = clear out 14 and go win

my 5 and 6 aren't too good. they hang around for the last 200 or so cuz they get nothing to do
if anyone has any improvements im welcome to try 

the first one is a bit hard, just hold the [email protected] for no more than a tiny bit. you should have over 500life when you start clearing. it cuts it pretty close, but you still hold the button at 6 for the last 50-100 life, plenty.

edit: im gonna have 5 open up all the boxes, maybe there's a bonus point for that or something
edit: nope nada. i think 188 is max points you can get, unless less pointers = more points but i did it with less than 10 already. hmmm


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I cant get the the 16'th floor, I only make it to the 15th and then I'm stuck lol.


----------



## hait2 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kemp_Drumsalot said:


> I cant get the the 16'th floor, I only make it to the 15th and then I'm stuck lol.



u gotta hold the buttons to open up the staircase
there's 4 of them in total


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Jan 7, 2008)

ya i figured it out after i did it again.


----------

